# JL 13w6 sealed stealthbox vs 10w7 HO box?



## doe boy (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm contemplating JL Audio's new stealthbox for my summer car (mustang) but I am unsure about the performance of their w6 in a smallish, sealed enclosure. The one they make for an 05 mustang features a 13" w6 sub.

I am planning to go with JL's HD 900/5, which should work nicely. 

Right now my daily driver is an Explorer with a 500/1 and a 10w7 in their HO (ported) box. I love this box and am thoroughly satisfied in terms of both bass quality and volume.

What should I expect if I go with the stealthbox? It's a sweet little setup but would I be better off going with a new 10w7 and a custom enclosure for the mustang, likely ported, to keep in line with the sound I am used to and comfortable with, or will this stealthbox meet or exceed my expectations? Any guesses?

Further, I realize there are other options, but due to my location in northern Canada, and limited amount of specialty mobile audio sources available to me, JL Audio equipment is by far the most accesible to me and most favored by my local retailer and installer.


----------



## Nick337 (Nov 19, 2009)

Once you go with the w7 you will not want to downgrade.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

How is this even a comparison? A 10W7 is gonna _slaughter_ a 10W6v2.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

quality_sound said:


> How is this even a comparison? A 10W7 is gonna _slaughter_ a 10W6v2.


But the Stealthbox he is referring to is loaded with a 13w6v2 in a sealed enclosure. I know, because I have one of them in my 2006 Mustang GT. 

ETA: I am more than satisfied with the Stealthbox in my 2006 Mustang. Prior to it I tried a pair of 10w3v2s sealed, and hated them. In JL Audio's recommended space of .625 cubic feet per 10, those 10w3v2s were great midbass drivers. I also tried a Kicker Solobaric L5, and it was just too muddy for my tastes. 

IMHO, if one is looking for an easy, drop-in solution, the Stealthbox isn't a bad option. Yes it is expensive, but, it was a bargain compared to what the local custom shops wanted to charge for building a fiberglass enclosure. IIRC, they wanted $900 for a basic sealed FG enclosure, unfinished; $1,100 with carpet; and $1,500 to paint it the same color as my car. Sadly, the enclosure price was only valid if I purchased a subwoofer from them, at full MSRP. All of a sudden, the Stealthbox wasn't so expensive!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Ohhhhhh, then it's hard to say. The HO box will be louder but I'm sure it won't sound as good.


----------



## sirsaechao (Jan 25, 2010)

Sealed will sound cleaner. I went from a sealed box to slot ported for my 12W7 and I regret it.


----------

